# Finish this sentence. I wish MAC would...



## Shine (Oct 3, 2005)

...let you get a free lipstick OR a free eye shadow with Back to MAC. (I am always tempted by the new eye shadows that seems to come out so often.)

...bring out a set of mini lipsticks with the holiday sets again like they did a few years ago.

...would have more knowledgeable MA's or at least MA's who were not stingy with info about upcoming color stories. (Maybe hire some knowledgeable Specktra members!)

...would make their Holiday palettes bigger like they were for Holidazzle (2003). 

...would make a shimmery yellow pot eye shadow (like Chrome Yellow, but with a little sparkle in it).


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 3, 2005)

...hire me
...have sales


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 3, 2005)

release a beautiful red eyeshadow and bring back parrot and coco beach!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 3, 2005)

... offer discounts for purchases over a certain amount! Like getting a free e/s or lipglass for every purchase over $100!

... offer starter kits with a lipglass, a e/s, a mascara and an eye kohl!

... would hire me!

... would do a credit card plus an owners discount!


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 3, 2005)

...wait to release a colorstory every 3 months, becuase every month is VERY costly...

....hire me..


----------



## Shine (Oct 3, 2005)

I would love to see MAC bring out a shimmery red eye shadow.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 3, 2005)

.... have a Frequent Buyer discount for those who don't have a PPID card.

.... post real swatches on their website

.... have a virtual makeover for some of their "looks" -wouldn't that be fun,...

.... Allow you to switch unwanted colors from their Pre-Made quads


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 3, 2005)

HAVE SALES!!!!  Or at least coupons...


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 3, 2005)

*I second VuittonVictim wish "... offer discounts for purchases over a certain amount! Like getting a free e/s or lipglass for every purchase over $100!" Lets make it $65.00


Yes MAC Girl, I agree "...wait to release a colorstory every 3 months, becuase every month is VERY costly..."

I wish MAC would... have an archive w/actual color swatches of all of their limited edition & discontinued items.






*


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes, sales & coupons are good too, I didn't think of that.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 3, 2005)

-GWP, samples, freebies, permanent minis
-the starter kit was a great suggestion
-More Pro stores in other major metro areas


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 3, 2005)

...do GWP sales

...make their website swatches more accurate

...have a new collection of JUST sought after items, like parrot, coco beach, so ceylon msf, etc...

...carry pigments at the counters


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Oct 3, 2005)

Do gift with purchases every so often

Put a clear lid on the 15 pan

Release a color story of past popular shades 

Release 1/2 sizes of pigments and sell them at 1/2 the full size pigment prices.


----------



## user4 (Oct 3, 2005)

... Lower Their Prices
... Have Sales
... Hire Me (wow, A Lot Of Ppl Wanna Get Hired)
... Come Out With Sets That Are A Bit Cheaper Than Buying Each Item On Their Own. 
I Cant Think Of Anything Else Right Now... But I Will Edit!


----------



## KateGrace (Oct 3, 2005)

GWP
Have better color swatches on their site
And like others have said, I would love to see a red shimmery e/s


----------



## Joke (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_.... 

.... post real swatches on their website

.... have a virtual makeover for some of their "looks" -wouldn't that be fun,...

...._

 
That are two very nice ideas:

Of course they should also hire me 
AND they should really really have a store in Belgium!!!!!!!


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 3, 2005)

A lot of great ideas already...

~hire me too 

~re-release Parrot at some point (or hey, what a novel idea... make it permanent!

~also re-release the Brass and Bronze pigments...

~the clear lid on the 15 pan is a good one too.

~GWP... but I hesitate because that would truly mean EL has taken over and I like MAC's individualism

~for B2M, let you choose between a few different items like a l/s, l/g, e/l, e/s (within a certain price limit).

~I'm *still* looking for the perfect nude l/s... something a smidge lighter than Moderne with more pigment might be it.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 3, 2005)

-Come out with a purple version of Deep Truth. Everything they have is either too matte, too pink, or too bright/light.

-Make THE perfect pink lipliner. Lighter than Dervish, less greyish than Test Pattern, less chalky than Girlfriend. 

-Release a perfect shimmery silvered taupe Veluxe Pearl. Something similar to Shimma paint, maybe a touch less grey.

-Make a gunmetal grey Fluidline.

-Hurry up and re-stock Moisturefeed/Skin!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 3, 2005)

wow they're some really good ideas here!! ita with the gwp! i'd LOVE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that!!


----------



## princess (Oct 3, 2005)

...space out their collections more.

Luckily I am only obsessed with their lipglasses, if not I can imagine myself being made bankrupt by MAC.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 3, 2005)

i really agree with the more accurae swatches on thier site and definatly do think they should have a twice a year sale or sumthing. They would make a killing!!! gift with pruchase would be awsome too! but i could see ebay scammers trying to sell those as extremly LE gift sets and shit lol


----------



## enka (Oct 3, 2005)

I second glittergoddes with 
- post real swatches on their website (their colours are so far away from the real thing, Bobbi Brown for example makes nice, realistic samples online!)
- have a virtual makeover for some of their "looks" -wouldn't that be fun (Yeeees!)

I wish
- there would be a sheer cold toned cherry lipstick
- thei would have NC 25 in their TM


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 3, 2005)

smaller pigment sizes (at a cheaper price of course!!).
make mothbrown e/s permanent!!
offer sets of pigments year round.
get more of choice for B2M, mainly l/g instead of l/s.


----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 3, 2005)

...have a 'bonus time' similar to Clinique...where if you purchase a certain amount, you receive a free gift.


----------



## Cyn (Oct 3, 2005)

...release color family quads on a regular basis

...hire me too

...open a store in Washington (not a counter)

...reduce their colors stories to a few times a year

...sell posters/prints of their ads (money goes to Viva Glam?)

...hire artists that won't keep putting dark lipstick on my mom (she likes to look young and pretty too)


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 3, 2005)

... be cheaper in Europe
... would hire me to work at a counter
... would invent a lotion to make eyebrows grow back


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 3, 2005)

Would have a punch card for every 100.00 you spent you get a free product - your choice.


Took a customer poll  to bring back favorite products that are now discontinued.

Have a Buy one get one free... ( not all the time  but during the holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


There are so many things.. but these are a few.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 3, 2005)

...make some lighter lipliners, I have a hard time explaining this, but less brown or something...sort of along the lines of Little Tease, Girlfriend, Test Pattern, etc.

...make the perfect (permanent shade!) frosty bubblegum pink lipstick, like a cross between Pink Nouveau and Pink Freeze

...GWPs....at least just occasionally, maybe more like Prescriptives does than, say, Clinique or Lancome.  I know they've done it before at a few department stores, they should do it again!


----------



## depecher (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree with almost ALL of these ideas. I don't think I need to be hired by the company though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are more talented people out there. 

I would suggest mini fluidliners in the holiday palette. My friend came up with that idea. I just thought I'd post it.


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 3, 2005)

1. have pictures of each shade/product instead of swatches.
2. release a book of looks you could buy at the counter
3. develop looks that use the products in each holiday set 
4. give you a giftcard for a certain amount for back to mac so you could choose your product
5. Include one sample with every purchase so you don't have to beg or give you a postcard if you buy from a collection on the release date 
6. Pre-sell the holiday kits online


----------



## Shine (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Would have a punch card for every 100.00 you spent you get a free product - your choice.

_

 
I wish! That would be great.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2005)

> hire me.
> be a little cheaper hahaha.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 3, 2005)

...let you choose a free e/s for back-2-MAC (I agree with Shine!!!)

...have sales...

...lower their prices on their make-up

...offer samples

...have a "bonus time" like Clinique has with their products...


----------



## girlzippy (Oct 3, 2005)

agree with all said so far

...have lipglasses for back 2 mac


----------



## girlzippy (Oct 3, 2005)

oh and def agree with have a reward system like a card you can swipe and then get a free item


----------



## 72Cosmo (Oct 3, 2005)

Shine said:
			
		

> ...let you get a free lipstick OR a free eye shadow with Back to MAC. (I am always tempted by the new eye shadows that seems to come out so often.)
> 
> ...would make their Holiday palettes bigger like they were for Holidazzle (2003).
> 
> I totally agree!!  I said that to a MA about free lipstick OR free eye shadow  a while back and was told in a sort of snotty way " We're happy that they are generous enough to offer the lipstick." Guess she didn't like the idea!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 3, 2005)

--better color swatches
--discounts/coupons/sales!!!
--consistently more friendly MAs who won't ignore people they don't see as potential customers
--come out with a yellow, pink, orange, purple, and green version of freshwater. 
--provide a foundation selecter w/ color swatches and advice on the website.
--sell 6, 8, and/or 12 pan palettes, and maybe have some special packaging palettes. ;D
--come out with a cheaper traincase, and while they're at it, sell some MAC fitted storage supplies
--better mascaras
--photograph real life versions of their facecharts

Hmm...I know I'll think of more...


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wish Mac would...*

I like these ideas. I know they would never do a GWP but that WOULD be nice...

I wish they would:

-GWP!
-Make the clear lipglass less "spill happy"
-Give something else for the Back to MAC. I am not a lipstick fan (maybe the clear lipglass or SOMETHING, anything other than lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gambitlizard (Oct 4, 2005)

*I wish...*

MAC would add a "face pallette" to their line up.  You know, a pan with 4-6 e/s and 2 blushes or something.

Ditto on the punch card thing.  It would be great to get something for every $100 or so rather than just for empties.  I don't use enough stuff up to get empties very often.

BTW, great poll/question!

Kim


----------



## angela (Oct 4, 2005)

-ditto! more accurate swatches!
-invent new traincase that holds more MAC products
-frequent buyer discounts
-stop releasing "new" eyeshadows that are similar to the permanent eyeshadows.
-invent new brush clutch that can hold more brushes!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 4, 2005)

Cyn
...open a store in Washington (not a counter)
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes omg they definitely need to open one in Washington.  It really sucks how I have to wait until either I or a friend is going to Canada just for the empty palettes and pan shadows.
> 
> I also wish MAC would drop their prices as well.  I can't believe a single e/s is now $13.50!!!  When I first got into MAC, it was $12.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 4, 2005)

I think that, since a lipstick is $14, maybe they can offer you the lipstick or a $14 credit. This way, you can either take the lipstick, or you can use that credit toward another product of theirs.

But, I do agree that it'd be great for them to give you a choice between lipstick and eyeshadow. Come on, how can they lose? The eyeshadow is 50 cents cheaper than the lipstick, after all!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 4, 2005)

...have their LE collections released further apart, if they have to absolutely do the bloody LE thing at all.

...employ nicer staff.

Lots of good suggestions have been said already. Like the one above ^ and also frequent buyer discounts.

My dream wish is that they would offer some free stuff to people that like to review their products (who are not necessarily reviewing professionally). Dream on, me!


----------



## lovejam (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_...have their LE collections released further apart, if they have to absolutely do the bloody LE thing at all.

...employ nicer staff._

 
Oh wow, amen to *both* of these suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They release LE collections too close together, so I can never afford any of the awesome things they bring out. Well, I can afford a couple of things, but do they have any idea how hard it is to pick just one or two things, when they release like 15 things every month?


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 4, 2005)

sales man! that's all i ask for- just like 10% off or something would be bloody brilliant at times!! yea, anything really that saves me money  i'm totally in for. so MAC, if your reading this, reduce  your prices!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:

  Put a clear lid on the 15 pan  
 
What a brilliant idea!

Improve the swatches on the website.
Bring back Parrot


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, there are some great ideas here! I totally agree with the sale/GWP/punch card ideas. Any of those would be good.  I also love the mini fluidlines idea and slowing down the release of color stories.  That would be a life-saver.  Here are some of my ideas:

-allow you to pick a lid for the 15 pan, clear, regular, or one with a mirror
- have a color spectrum somewhere that includes every shade they've ever released, at least for e/s
-better publicize and have more training "classes"


----------



## anuy (Oct 4, 2005)

give me free makeup! HAH i wish!

but seriously...

- offer deals to frequent customers
- hire me (doh!)
- not make LE items.. make them permanent!!!
- slow down w/ the colorstories.. my wallet is having a hard time keeping up
- make a green e/s like a true emerald green


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a few more...

-bring back Haze eyeshadow! (wishful thinking, I know)

-come out with a shimmery burgundy Fluidline

-make *the* perfect silver eyeshadow-- lighter than Electra, more along the lines of Perverted Pearl

-make at least one or two shimmery Tinted Lip Conditioners a permanent part of the line


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 4, 2005)

hmmm hard to add to..
maybe empty lipsticks you could get an eye shadow.
have more knowledgeable people working...I know more about the products than some of the MA's and thats sad because i just got into MAC!
Offer more locations..
Accept Paypal at their website
bring back parrot.. and um, yeah, have samples and/or free gift time!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 4, 2005)

All of these are such great suggestions! I agree with all of them!

I'd like to see:

New eyeglosses (they're now disc)
Stackable mini pigment sets instead of those vials
Lipstains
A lip plumper of some kind
... and I'd like to be able to buy one of those MAC necklaces


----------



## Dawn (Oct 4, 2005)

Gosh, I can't think of anything that hasn't been said.  Lots of good ideas tho!!  
I wish MAC would....
Accidentally drop off a case of their products on my doorstep...  
Well, wishful thinking anyhow.


----------



## Miracat (Oct 4, 2005)

I wish they would make a lipstick the same colour as Viva Glam V lipglass, the lipstick is lighter and frostier. And lower the prices of the skincare! Not to mention giving me free makeup presents for being such a good customer, lol!


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 4, 2005)

pay me to test the upcomming collections and let me keep the stuff I test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 5, 2005)

let me wear my LE colours to work ;/

come out with more eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all MA's should know whats comming out 3 months before anything is released ( in the only one at my counter who knows what the fuck is comming out lol)

NOT BE SO STINGY..im pretty peeved that mac dosent stand up to their ALL AGES, ALL SEXES ALL RACES - they are a pretty large gaggle of judgemental people who majorily look down on modified people ( my tattoos are a huss and fuss at my counter ) i think its unfiar its not like they are flaming skulls and nazi signs!!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Oct 5, 2005)

-  make an e/s and fluidliner the same shade as Minted eye kohl
-  make a true matte grey fluidliner
-  reformulate pigments like Rose & Steel Blue so they they're easier to work with dry.
-  sell empty palettes at counters if they're not going to have freestanding stores in every state!  Pan e/s would be nice too.
-  make cream-to-powder e/s
-  create a line a lip stains.  Not as in their old lipstain glosses, but like Eyeko's lip markers or Benetint but in better colors.
-  make a good burgundy eye shadow.  Falling Star isn't burgundy at all IMO, and I want something with pinker and winier undertones than Cranberry.
-  offer a good starter makeup brush set year round.  It's not something I'd purchase now as I have plenty of brushes now, but it's something I would have been grateful for way-back-when when I got serious about makeup and quit using those sponge applicators for all of my eye makeup.
- make ruby red eye safe!

And to be redundant:
- a shimmery, true blood red e/s.


----------



## Catherine^ (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree with everything that's been said here PLUS

... make twillery a permanant eyeshadow


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 5, 2005)

There's lots of good ideas and changes i'd like but if i could choose just one then -

Do something about Studio Fix and Sheer pressed powder so that it doesn't turn ORANGE on half their customers!!!!

Are they not aware of this problem? They literally are losing a massive amount of customers due to this as most people actually like the product but the going orange thing is the main problem. I wish they would do something about it. It's such a pain looking for an alternative powder foundation when Mac is the only one that caters for an NC43.


----------



## JasmineH (Oct 5, 2005)

make a glitterliner mixing medium so that you can add pigment and glitter to make a eyesafe version of colours they don't have in the glitterliner line


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_let me wear my LE colours to work ;/

come out with more eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all MA's should know whats comming out 3 months before anything is released ( in the only one at my counter who knows what the fuck is comming out lol)

NOT BE SO STINGY..im pretty peeved that mac dosent stand up to their ALL AGES, ALL SEXES ALL RACES - they are a pretty large gaggle of judgemental people who majorily look down on modified people ( my tattoos are a huss and fuss at my counter ) i think its unfiar its not like they are flaming skulls and nazi signs!!_

 
They give you shit about your tattoos?  That's nuts.  

I don't think they are ever going to update us a few months in advance, because of information leaking out.  I've actually noticed how our Updates are being pushed further and further out.  I kind of agree with you, though.  Either way, the info is going to end up on the net, they might as well adapt to the trend, lol.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 5, 2005)

Cyn ...open a store in Washington (not a counter) [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> where in washington? d.c? there's a freestanding store in georgetown..


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree, the ''all ages, all sexes, all races'' doesn't seem to show very well at their counter service. And the lack of knowledge by SAs is shockingly bad at times.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 5, 2005)

I wish MAC would be FREE!!! :-D  talk about wishful thinking...


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Oct 5, 2005)

completly agree with

...SALES!!!

..discounts on costly purchases

mine
...do gifts with purchase like other brands

...do lipglasses with b2m =)) cuz I dont wear lipsticks


----------



## crystaL (Oct 9, 2005)

... a blush pallette with like 2 or 3 blushes and a mineralize skinfinish


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have to add... Make all the pigments eye and lip safe.. it gets confusing.  And Cornflower...i love it but its neither eye or lip safe.. so unless i'm doing body painting its useless and just sits there, sigh.


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 10, 2005)

I wish MAC would...

Make a cute little black notebook so that you could write down all the  make-up you have, like a daytimer with removable pages and dividers...  

oooh, and a black MAC credit card!!! with limits that would suit a real MAC Addict...

Gift with purchase would be lovely, I totally agree with that one!!!


----------



## glamella (Oct 10, 2005)

-free lipstick or lipglass or shadow for Back 2 MAC
-Come out w/ some pink & plum shadow shades that are actually differentfrom existing shades as well as a true olive green and more medium browns that aren't gold/copper


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 11, 2005)

My ideas...
-bring back pretty twisted. I wore the hell out of this color when it was first released. I don't wear it often anymore because I don't want to run out
-Make a face palette. It would have room for one compact foundation, 3 e/s, a blush, and a lipstick, compartment for brushes. it would be your basic face in one area, you could put in all in your purse
-open a freestanding in my area, i'm tired of driving 60 miles or calling the 800# to get my discount
-I love the idea of real swatches on the web. Those colors are so off
-only one LE collection per season. I miss being able to buy a whole collection and obsessing with it for a while. It's too hard and expensive to keep up anymore


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 11, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I have to add... Make all the pigments eye and lip safe.. it gets confusing.  And Cornflower...i love it but its neither eye or lip safe.. so unless i'm doing body painting its useless and just sits there, sigh._

 
I'm sure you know this already, but in case not... you are aware that Cornflower was reformulated this year and is now eye safe? Any jar of Cornflower with a batch number ending in a 5, (e.g. A15, B25), is eye safe, and (I believe) also lip safe.


----------



## mona971 (Oct 11, 2005)

Make all postcards from ALL launches available everywhere and offer them for sale for $1 each toward their AIDS fund instead of releasing only certain ones in certain countries.  They pay to manufacture them why not boost their AIDS charity?

Have sales and offer GWP

Save their items that they would send to the CCO and use them as sale items once or twice a year in their stores.

Put a $$ value on the 6 B2M empties (perhaps $12) that you can use as store credit towards whatever you want (they still save some money and people are happy because they feel they have a choice)


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 11, 2005)

Those are great suggestions, especially the postcard one. Seeing as international postcards are so popular...

I like your CCO one too as not all countries have CCOs (like Australia, where I am). That way you'd have some warning to snatch up desired items you wouldn't necessarily get immediately if they were on sale.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 11, 2005)

I know by this time it's been said, but the things I wish most are that MAC would...have real color swatches on the website, and let a little more time elapse between releases. (or at least release fewer items each time!)


----------



## absolut_blonde (Nov 1, 2005)

Bumping an old thread because I was thinking about how great it would be if they released mini Fluidlines with their Holiday stuff! I would buy that for sure.

It'd be a fab way to get to play around with some colours without committing to the fullsized thing. I'd like some fun, bright Fluidlines but I know I'd never use a big one up.

They could even have a sparkly deep green or something, to be 'festive'. Or a black with red glitter, kind of like how Beauty Marked is (but with real, noticeable shimmer, not the way Blitz & Glitz is).


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish MAC would make a Tinkerbell TLC with the Disney collection and it would be a pinky peach with golden shimmer.


----------



## LivinginPink (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

  --better color swatches
--discounts/coupons/sales!!!
--consistently more friendly MAs who won't ignore people they don't see as potential customers  
 
Umm yeah especial they rude MAC artists who think their Divas and they look lik sh*t.

I don't agree with price reduction, their not that expensive if you compare it to other high end products.

The starter kits- ummm yeah that would be cool
A book of looks - great idea
All stores carry ALL prodcuts- not 2 flippen stores in Canada carry pro products.


----------



## dotwarner_us (Nov 1, 2005)

~Empty palettes that don't scratch as easily
~Being able to choose your free Back to MAC item between a price range (i.e. any one item under $14)
~GWP with a minimum purchase
~Making pigments half the amount and half the price. Who can ever finish a whole jar?


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with just about everything.   Buttercup....I love your Tinkerbell idea, I would definately buy that one!  Mostly I would love a GWP a couple times a year.  Oh and better swatches on the website since that is usually how I get my stuff since the closest MAC is 2 hours away.


----------



## succubus (Nov 1, 2005)

- Have realistic swatches on their website (since this is how I do most of my MAC shopping)

- Actually update their website more frequently because every time I order, they email to me to say something I've ordered is out of stock or discontinued...yet it doesn't say so on the website

- Create a better foundation...I hate them all

- Make a brow wax like Smashbox's Brow Tech (but better)

- Have a choice of what your B2M product is (I rarely wear lipstick, I'd rather it be a gloss or an eyeshadow)


----------



## pale blue (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish MAC would maybe incorporate some sort of personality/customer service test that a lot of employers (especially retail and companies that work with the public) use to help decide their hiring decisions. I'm tired of some of the MAC MA's that treat you like you're a piece of shit stuck to the bottom of their shoe.  Just because you're an awesome MA doesn't mean you have the retail skills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think a GWP would be cool also. Perhaps have a 'Due to high customer demand' thing where LE shades would come back, even if it were only for a limited time (again).


----------



## amillion (Nov 2, 2005)

Someone should email this whole thread to MAC. I am sure the powers that be would like to kmow how they can improve the company. You ladies have some excellent ideas


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2005)

GWP's!!!
Bring back my HG lippie, Dainty Cake!!!


----------



## nawth21 (Nov 2, 2005)

GWP! Or maybe sales/coupons. BOGO hehe, maybe when hell freezes over.  And I would LOVE to see pigments in smaller quantities for less $$.  But I lucked out with the MAs, all the ones in my area that I have dealt with are super nice and helpful.  Oh and more fluidline colors.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 2, 2005)

....HAVE SALES!
...be cheaper!


----------



## blepharisma (Nov 2, 2005)

I hate to be the party spoiler, but I don't want them to lower their prices. Not that I like to pay more... but you know that if they lower prices, they will also lower the quality and quantity of the products themselves.

If we wanted drugstore quality, we'd just buy the existing brands. There are decent ones out there...

MAC lives in a special place somewhere between the drugstore brands & the really high end brands (er, especially in North America -- other continents are different, as the costs to get MAC are higher).


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 2, 2005)

Bring back the blush doubles! and maybe make them permanent? Surely this is more possible than MSFs being permanent? *Shurgs*
Make a kabuki brush..mmm.
I disagree with GWP, would up the prices


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 2, 2005)

blepharisma said:
			
		

> I hate to be the party spoiler, but I don't want them to lower their prices. Not that I like to pay more... but you know that if they lower prices, they will also lower the quality and quantity of the products themselves.
> 
> If we wanted drugstore quality, we'd just buy the existing brands. There are decent ones out there...
> 
> ...


----------



## blahblah_face (Nov 6, 2005)

this is a fun poll! 

-definitely gift with purchase
-for b2m you can get either a lipstick, lipgloss, or an eyeshadow
-have some sort of frequent buyer thing
-make postcards available everywhere for every color story 
-definitely better swatches on the website 
-(someone said this already but i definitely agree) make a shimmery yellow e/s 
-make the perfect turquoise e/s (like riot, but prettier) 

thats all i can think of for now!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shine* 
_.MA's who were not stingy with info about upcoming color stories. (Maybe hire some knowledgeable Specktra members!)
_

 

We're not supposed to release information early unless we get it approved by a manager. No one is stingy, it's company policy.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_We're not supposed to release information early unless we get it approved by a manager. No one is stingy, it's company policy._

 
2nd that.

I'm also not for having sales and GWPs and lowering prices. I know I sound like the ULTIMATE party pooper and people are just thinking its cause i work for MAC but I think it takes away from the exclusivity of the brand and the image they project. With things like Frequent Buyer Cards (which is an AWESOME IDEA, I 2nd IT) MAC wouldn't be known as such a good and high-end (to some) MU line. I mean, Clinique has GWPs but do you view Clinique and MAC as the same? I dont but this is just my opinion. I also dont wish they made palette or minis cause the quality of the sets arent aways the best they can be.


I wish that MAC would make a credit card.
- stop making lip lacquer
- process my staff card application quicker jeeez


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JasmineH* 
_make a glitterliner mixing medium so that you can add pigment and glitter to make a eyesafe version of colours they don't have in the glitterliner line_

 
They already have this. You can use either EZR or they have a new eyeliner mixing medium @ PRO stores.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 7, 2005)

If MAC had GWP, the low prices we already pay, would go up. And maybe it's just me, but I've never been a fan of GWP's by any brand I've ever come across because they're cheap and most of the time have teeny eyeshadow pans in some color they'll never make again along with a bag that will fall apart in 6 months. 

I like the idea of a MAC credit card, releasing postcards for every collection everywhere, and selling them, along with posters to benefit the MAC AIDS fund. I *doubt* they will ever do this though because it's only MAC addicts who would buy them. If you went to Sephora and someone offered you a Too Faced postcard for $1, would you buy it? I wouldn't. I'd probably look at the sales person like she was crazy. And although we like to think MAC Addicts make up MAC's business with the amount of money we all spend each year, we don't. It's hard enough trying to sell Kids Helping Kids cards to the "average" MAC customer. 

A frequent buyers card would be pretty cool. I could see them doing something like a punch for every $100 spent or a point system and once you spend $500 you get a free shadow and paint, or lipstick and lipglass. 

I wish our gratis would come on time (early) for once instead of 1 week AFTER the collection launched.

I'd like a DuoChrome collection where everything is permanent. Including Shadows, blushes, lipsticks and paints.

Palettes and pan shadows should be available everywhere as should *some* pigments. . . ex: only those that are both eye and lip safe because the average consumer has absolutely no use for something that's not eye safe. Most people think they're just for the eyes or cheeks anyhow.

We need some new matte shadows. All we seem to come out with is frosty, sparkly glittery ughhh. I love some shine just as much as the next person but we need more mattes to balance it out.

A face palette would be cool. With room for 3 blushes and maybe 6 shadows. I know a lot of people who would LOVE this. And it's ideal especially for travel.


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

i second risa on the matte eyeshadows, she's right whiel i do looove the forstyness i do want some more mattes!


----------



## ladydanger (Nov 9, 2005)

*i absolutely agree*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_If MAC had GWP, the low prices we already pay, would go up. And maybe it's just me, but I've never been a fan of GWP's by any brand I've ever come across because they're cheap and most of the time have teeny eyeshadow pans in some color they'll never make again along with a bag that will fall apart in 6 months. 

I like the idea of a MAC credit card, releasing postcards for every collection everywhere, and selling them, along with posters to benefit the MAC AIDS fund. I *doubt* they will ever do this though because it's only MAC addicts who would buy them. If you went to Sephora and someone offered you a Too Faced postcard for $1, would you buy it? I wouldn't. I'd probably look at the sales person like she was crazy. And although we like to think MAC Addicts make up MAC's business with the amount of money we all spend each year, we don't. It's hard enough trying to sell Kids Helping Kids cards to the "average" MAC customer. 

A frequent buyers card would be pretty cool. I could see them doing something like a punch for every $100 spent or a point system and once you spend $500 you get a free shadow and paint, or lipstick and lipglass. 

I wish our gratis would come on time (early) for once instead of 1 week AFTER the collection launched.

I'd like a DuoChrome collection where everything is permanent. Including Shadows, blushes, lipsticks and paints.

Palettes and pan shadows should be available everywhere as should *some* pigments. . . ex: only those that are both eye and lip safe because the average consumer has absolutely no use for something that's not eye safe. Most people think they're just for the eyes or cheeks anyhow.

We need some new matte shadows. All we seem to come out with is frosty, sparkly glittery ughhh. I love some shine just as much as the next person but we need more mattes to balance it out.

A face palette would be cool. With room for 3 blushes and maybe 6 shadows. I know a lot of people who would LOVE this. And it's ideal especially for travel._

 
 i sometimes receive my gratis even more than a week after the launch date! so annoying. as for the gwp, i totally agree withyou. i never like any company's gwp. and mac's prices are so reasonable. i mean, $20 for skin primer, $13 for shadows, $14 for lipsticks. and we must consider how long all these products last us and just how much we love them. think about other lines prices.
we need red eyeshadow! and a great bright yellow shadow! yes!


----------



## ladydanger (Nov 9, 2005)

*exactly~*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_2nd that.

I'm also not for having sales and GWPs and lowering prices. I know I sound like the ULTIMATE party pooper and people are just thinking its cause i work for MAC but I think it takes away from the exclusivity of the brand and the image they project. With things like Frequent Buyer Cards (which is an AWESOME IDEA, I 2nd IT) MAC wouldn't be known as such a good and high-end (to some) MU line. I mean, Clinique has GWPs but do you view Clinique and MAC as the same? I dont but this is just my opinion. I also dont wish they made palette or minis cause the quality of the sets arent aways the best they can be.


I wish that MAC would make a credit card.
- stop making lip lacquer
- process my staff card application quicker jeeez_

 
mac already does so much for its customers. and donates so much for mac aids fund.


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 9, 2005)

... open a Pro store in Singapore (so I don't have to use eBay)

... be cheaper in Aussie (because I may move there one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

... not have so many eye colors (because they confuse the hell out of me as newbie :crap: )


----------



## Peaches (Nov 10, 2005)

Ditto to be cheaper in Aussie. Gotta save for ages just to have a "mini haul"


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 10, 2005)

make it so that if you don't have a pro store in your state, they'll sell pro items at the freestanding!  damn island!


----------



## orodwen (Nov 10, 2005)

re-release discontinued cult favourites & *NOT* reformulate them.

remove talc or reduce it drastically from all of their products that contain them. i haven't read the ingredients on everything.

reduce the numbers of collections/colour stories that come out each year.  it has gotten a bit ridiculous.  also, w/ the collections by reducing the frequency of them they can make more of each collection permanent or a bit longer-lasting than LE.

i've been asked to join mac 2x already & have declined, partially because i'm an employee of aveda, & secondly because there's so many things i can't wear, such as blushes, foundations, etc.


----------



## laa_cat (Nov 10, 2005)

I would say

- space out the collection like every 3 months

- put e/s pan, blush pan and palettes online

- frequent buyer discount!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Nov 11, 2005)

- gift with purchase

- allow us to create our own looks on the website; we could select the products we want to use and the look would create itself step by step

- more pro products available on std mac website

- real zoom-in pictures of products, to get an actual preview


----------



## Luthien (Nov 14, 2005)

*GWP!!!
*bring back Gaze Lipglass and make Flutterby lipstick permanent
*discounts for frequent customers
*twice-yearly sales
*the option to pick up a shadow or Lipglass with Back2MAC


----------



## macearrings (Nov 17, 2005)

i wish MAC would publish a profession but unique beauty book...  better with lots of wonderful pictures!


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 17, 2005)

*I wish...*

If you guys knew how many times people would ask if MAC had a GWP...I actually asked someone high up in the MAC food chain why we didn't do GWP...their reply:  because then we'd be like all the other lines....yeah..that's what he said!


----------



## sherrence (Nov 17, 2005)

...bring Coco pigment back.
...offer GWP.


----------



## pinkfeet (Nov 17, 2005)

I wish they would: 

Let me order with my PPID discount online - like NARS does, you have your own user name/password so even if your card was stolen they cant get in with just the number. 

Once a year offfer a "retired" collection of e/s and lipglosses etc. But more eyeshadows. 

Have their lipglosses last longer, - the last few I've gotten have turned on me much sooner than in the past and were brand new made in 2005. 

Hire people who want to be there, and who DONT have an attitude. 

I hope they dont : 

Offer GWP's like EL and Clinique, - it would ruin the brand, raise prices higher and make them presell and all that shit, bleh!

Continue to hire people who have an attitude if you come in without makeup and wearing sweats - I like to shop comfy and who knows what I look like when I go out right?


----------



## kare31 (Apr 25, 2006)

I wish MAC would make a palette of all the fluidlines like smashbox did with their creme liners.


----------



## JMKess (Apr 25, 2006)

... make a truly transfer-resistant eyeshadow primer or make some sort of product to apply OVER shadow to prevent it from creasing or fading.

... stop making quads that contain colors that are already part of the real collection.  Seedy Pearl is my biggest pet peeve.  I'm psyched it was such a hit in Peverted Pearl that they made it a permanent fixture in the line-up once Snowgirl came around in the late fall of 2002.  However, I don't need it in Liza PM in 2003 AND again in the Tease Me quad in 2004.  Such the annoyance.

... make it so that all eyeshadows are easily removed from packaging to insert into palettes.


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 25, 2006)

...stop bringing out new collections and bankrupting me!

...Take me on as an MA, mind that's my own fault, they keep telling me to apply!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 25, 2006)

...Open a Pro store in Seattle!
...Hire me in five months when I'm done with school.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...And stop releasing so many new lines that I can't keep up with.


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, a Pro Store anywhere in Scotland would also be good!

I am suggesting George Street, Edinburgh though!


----------



## peanut (Apr 25, 2006)

In addition to offering face charts for each color story, it would be nice to see the products on a human being. I know there's always a model wearing the new colors on a post card or on the MAC home page. But this requires the usual detective work to figure out what the model is wearing. I loved what MAC did with its Bridal section--not only showing the makeup on real women, but showing how they achieved their looks. Something like that would be great for each color story!


----------



## talk2mesun (Apr 25, 2006)

sell pigments in half the size jars that they are for a price between pan and pot eyeshadow prices


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 25, 2006)

...allow lipglasses/lustreglasses/eye shadow pots as B2M options, instead of just lipglasses.

...sell pro products on the rpo website without a pro membership.


----------



## samila18 (Apr 25, 2006)

I think the b2m should be 6 empty e/s=1 e/s, 6 empty l/s=1 l/s and 6 empty l/g=1 l/g... it's only fair!!!!!


----------



## lara (Apr 25, 2006)

-- put a clear lid on the 6-pan blush, 15 pan eyeshadow and lipmix compact.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samila18* 
_I think the b2m should be 6 empty e/s=1 e/s, 6 empty l/s=1 l/s and 6 empty l/g=1 l/g... it's only fair!!!!!_

 
I would never get enough of one to B2M if that was the case. Why not offer B2M in lipstick, eye shadow, or lipgloss for any 6 empties?


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 26, 2006)

I wish MAC would only sell pan form of eyeshadow. That way you could get LE shadows in pan form.


----------



## betty (Apr 26, 2006)

*Too much!!*

Alright, first I want to say "Thank-you" to the other MAC MA's on here that talked some sense. 

But, I unfortunately will be the MAC MA who is the biggest party pooper of them all! 

1. Regarding all your issues with the MAC MA's. I understand that you all might have had some bad experiences with some Artists, BUT out of respect for the company and other MAC Artist's that view this site...*keep those comments to yourself**. * I agree in that it's unfortunate to receive "bad service"..but that happens everywhere, and maybe you caught them on a bad day. 

2. The reason MAC doesn't have GWP's or sales is because they don't have a budget for it, although you all might think that MAC's products are expensive, they're actually pretty reasonable compared to some of the Dept. store brands. To keep their prices reasonable and to continue to support the aids fund the way that they do, they let magazines, newspapers, billboards..etc. come to them. The media pays MAC to have MAC ads in their magazines, and all that money goes to the aids fund. That's all the advertising they need to do, the company is internationally known and recognized.

3. The colour stories come out so often now because of the way fashion works, make up is part of fashion and it is ever-changing so they have to keep up with the trends and the demand. You all might think it's too much but SURPRISE, aren't you all the ones who try to get your hands on the "newest, latest" stuff even before we MA's hear about it??? If they cut it back now, you would all be complaining that you were so bored with everything and that you'd want to see new stuff!! BTW....we are coming out with Lip Stains.

4. The point of B2M is to reward you for recycling and to benefit the aids fund........isn't that enough??!!

YES....some of the comments made here are good ones that could be helpful to the company as a whole and in that case I suggest that you go to your local MAC Counter or Store and ask the MA's for something called a "I THINK YOU SHOULD KNOW", this is a little sheet of paper in which you can voice your ideas or opinions and they will get sent directly to Head Office...and trust me, they DO read them, this is how some of your fav colours have stuck around.

I say all of this because I am passionate about my job as a MAC MA and because I am passionate about MAC, if you all love MAC as much as you say you do then embrace it in it's entirety!!


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Apr 26, 2006)

Some brilliant ideas being thrown out there, Ladies.


There's alot I agree with, so I'll list one's I remember....


-have a bonus time....I'd so be there.
-clear lid on the 15 pan palette....absolutely genius!
-the perfect shade of red e/s....yes!


I have to be honest....my biggest one right now is "I wish MAC would come out with that perfect color story"    I'm getting really bored lately and I feel like the LE colors are too close to permanent ones. :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: I'm waiting for that color story that's just gonna sweep me off my feet....


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 26, 2006)

wow. 

1/2 size pigment jars for us "regular" folk.

Warehouse sales in the US would be neat, but i guess that's what the CCO is for, it's not like us w/o access to stores/counters/CCOs would get access to a warehouse sale anyway, unless we like planned a trip around it

I think doing more than 2 colour stories per quarter is too much, we want what's first, etc, but that's only b/c it's "new." it's the mindset, OMG something new that might be LE is coming out- I must have it, NOW.

A fan favorite collection, where we get to vote to resurect (sp) a long gone item

I'm probably gonna be in the minority here, but it'd be nice if they'd take the fakes/scammers/resellers on ebay more seriously.  I think it just might turn people off the brand.


----------



## lara (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_I'm probably gonna be in the minority here, but it'd be nice if they'd take the fakes/scammers/resellers on ebay more seriously.  I think it just might turn people off the brand._

 
Seconded.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sell pro pan e/s and empty palettes on the regular mac.com web site.


----------



## pinkfeet (Apr 27, 2006)

The reason those lines have gwp in the first place is to boost sales, mac doesnt need it and probably wont ever do it. thank god.

I am too against GWP's - like everyone said the prices would go up, - even more than they already do and the sales people? would be pushy - they would have to sell to meet a certain quota like they have to in lauder, clinique etc and believe me at GWP times its sky high! More so than ever. Not to mention counters have contests to win stuff so they are competeting against each other to win ipods or extra gratis etc.

Not to mention pre-sell, these sales people will call you non stop every gwp to presell with you, even when you dont have money, to pressure to presell. you may think its ok cause you love mac but one day you just wont be in the mood, wont have $$ or just plain dont want or need anything and it aint pretty. I hated preselling, customers can get pretty nasty. 

And the crowds at gwp time? forget it! 

It sounds like a lot of people want mac to go the way of drugstore with sales, punchcards etc. they are already cheap compared to other lines and heck even some drugstore lines!


----------



## pinkfeet (Apr 27, 2006)

betty said:
			
		

> 1. Regarding all your issues with the MAC MA's. I understand that you all might have had some bad experiences with some Artists, BUT out of respect for the company and other MAC Artist's that view this site...*keep those comments to yourself**. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_Alright, first I want to say "Thank-you" to the other MAC MA's on here that talked some sense. 

But, I unfortunately will be the MAC MA who is the biggest party pooper of them all! 

1. Regarding all your issues with the MAC MA's. I understand that you all might have had some bad experiences with some Artists, BUT out of respect for the company and other MAC Artist's that view this site...*keep those comments to yourself**. * I agree in that it's unfortunate to receive "bad service"..but that happens everywhere, and maybe you caught them on a bad day._

 
funny how you quoted embrace mac or whatever at the bottom when people are simply stating about service at a counter hmm think of it as 'warning' others if you want who wants to go on a major haul and recieve snotty service wishing you knew about it earlier its supposed to be an enjoyable experience. The company should also know about the bad service recieved at their counters as its the customer that matters without them they would have no business, problems cant just be brushed under the rug. Also the mac artists that visit this site it is not like people are bad mouthing them personally, if someone was to say oh i hate shop assistants in such a shop i would certainly not take it personally.


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 27, 2006)

Let us have, once a year, a customer inspired fantasy collection of all the things that we just can't find anywhere.

Me, I would call it "fantasy irridesce" and it would consist of:

"seadragon" which would be like an MUFE starpowder, and would be a purple with pink, blue, and green duochrome pigment

"Snapdragon" which would be a bright coral with peach, gold, and blood orange duochrome pigment

"Dragonscale" which would be a finely milled glitter with a fairy green irridescence

Quad with a soft yellow wash color, Nightsky blue with purple duochrome, a VP formula that was called "Tahitian pearl" because it had chartreuse, maroon, and violet duochrome, and a vibrant teal with purple and green irridescence.

Lustreglass that looks exactly like heatherette with pink, violet and silver duochrome.
Lustreglass that is clear with bright red glitter and holographic irridescence.

Irridescent fairy pink pearlizer with blue sparkles
Irridescent fairy gold pearlizer with peach and gold sparkles.


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitargirl* 
_Let us have, once a year, a customer inspired fantasy collection of all the things that we just can't find anywhere.

Me, I would call it "fantasy irridesce" and it would consist of:

"seadragon" which would be like an MUFE starpowder, and would be a purple with pink, blue, and green duochrome pigment

"Snapdragon" which would be a bright coral with peach, gold, and blood orange duochrome pigment

"Dragonscale" which would be a finely milled glitter with a fairy green irridescence

Quad with a soft yellow wash color, Nightsky blue with purple duochrome, a VP formula that was called "Tahitian pearl" because it had chartreuse, maroon, and violet duochrome, and a vibrant teal with purple and green irridescence.

Lustreglass that looks exactly like heatherette with pink, violet and silver duochrome.
Lustreglass that is clear with bright red glitter and holographic irridescence.

Irridescent fairy pink pearlizer with blue sparkles
Irridescent fairy gold pearlizer with peach and gold sparkles._

 
Where do I pre order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






but you've forgotten firedragon! that perfect red w/ just the tiniest hint of orange & yellow reflect (or soemthing along those lines)


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_Alright, first I want to say "Thank-you" to the other MAC MA's on here that talked some sense. 

But, I unfortunately will be the MAC MA who is the biggest party pooper of them all! 

1. Regarding all your issues with the MAC MA's. I understand that you all might have had some bad experiences with some Artists, BUT out of respect for the company and other MAC Artist's that view this site...*keep those comments to yourself**. * I agree in that it's unfortunate to receive "bad service"..but that happens everywhere, and maybe you caught them on a bad day. 

2. The reason MAC doesn't have GWP's or sales is because they don't have a budget for it, although you all might think that MAC's products are expensive, they're actually pretty reasonable compared to some of the Dept. store brands. To keep their prices reasonable and to continue to support the aids fund the way that they do, they let magazines, newspapers, billboards..etc. come to them. The media pays MAC to have MAC ads in their magazines, and all that money goes to the aids fund. That's all the advertising they need to do, the company is internationally known and recognized.

3. The colour stories come out so often now because of the way fashion works, make up is part of fashion and it is ever-changing so they have to keep up with the trends and the demand. *You all might think it's too much but SURPRISE, aren't you all the ones who try to get your hands on the "newest, latest" stuff even before we MA's hear about it??? If they cut it back now, you would all be complaining that you were so bored with everything and that you'd want to see new stuff!*! BTW....we are coming out with Lip Stains.

4. The point of B2M is to reward you for recycling and to benefit the aids fund........*isn't that enough*??!!

YES....some of the comments made here are good ones that could be helpful to the company as a whole and in that case I suggest that you go to your local MAC Counter or Store and ask the MA's for something called a "I THINK YOU SHOULD KNOW", this is a little sheet of paper in which you can voice your ideas or opinions and they will get sent directly to Head Office...and trust me, they DO read them, this is how some of your fav colours have stuck around.

I say all of this because I am passionate about my job as a MAC MA and because I am passionate about MAC, *if you all love MAC as much as you say you do then embrace it in it's entirety*!!_

 
Geez!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is just a fun little threat where people post their opinions..(that's what it is for, is it not???)  Chill out!!  Nobody is insulting you personally, and I think some of these ideas are great (after all, they are _just_ personal ideas).  Wow....I'd hate to deal w/ you at your MAC store/counter on a "bad" day!!!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_Alright, first I want to say "Thank-you" to the other MAC MA's on here that talked some sense. 

But, I unfortunately will be the MAC MA who is the biggest party pooper of them all! 

1. Regarding all your issues with the MAC MA's. I understand that you all might have had some bad experiences with some Artists, BUT out of respect for the company and other MAC Artist's that view this site...*keep those comments to yourself**. * I agree in that it's unfortunate to receive "bad service"..but that happens everywhere, and maybe you caught them on a bad day. 

2. The reason MAC doesn't have GWP's or sales is because they don't have a budget for it, although you all might think that MAC's products are expensive, they're actually pretty reasonable compared to some of the Dept. store brands. To keep their prices reasonable and to continue to support the aids fund the way that they do, they let magazines, newspapers, billboards..etc. come to them. The media pays MAC to have MAC ads in their magazines, and all that money goes to the aids fund. That's all the advertising they need to do, the company is internationally known and recognized.

3. The colour stories come out so often now because of the way fashion works, make up is part of fashion and it is ever-changing so they have to keep up with the trends and the demand. You all might think it's too much but SURPRISE, aren't you all the ones who try to get your hands on the "newest, latest" stuff even before we MA's hear about it??? If they cut it back now, you would all be complaining that you were so bored with everything and that you'd want to see new stuff!! BTW....we are coming out with Lip Stains.

4. The point of B2M is to reward you for recycling and to benefit the aids fund........isn't that enough??!!

YES....some of the comments made here are good ones that could be helpful to the company as a whole and in that case I suggest that you go to your local MAC Counter or Store and ask the MA's for something called a "I THINK YOU SHOULD KNOW", this is a little sheet of paper in which you can voice your ideas or opinions and they will get sent directly to Head Office...and trust me, they DO read them, this is how some of your fav colours have stuck around.

I say all of this because I am passionate about my job as a MAC MA and because I am passionate about MAC, if you all love MAC as much as you say you do then embrace it in it's entirety!!_

 
i don't think anyone meant for the comments in this thread to be insulting towards MAs, nor did they even intend on it being taken seriously.  this was intended to be a fantasy thread, where we could all have fun and be creative. we're all passionate about MAC here, there's no question about that, and i realize there is some direspect to MAs in general on these boards, but this thread really wasn't meant to be disrespectful. i think you could lighten up and just let us have fun?


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samila18* 
_I think the b2m should be 6 empty e/s=1 e/s, 6 empty l/s=1 l/s and 6 empty l/g=1 l/g... it's only fair!!!!!_

 
Gosh I'd never get a free lipstick with that system!


----------

